# Camera Land's 2012 SHOT Show Report



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Camera Land's 2012 Shot Show Report *

Shot Show was hectic as always but it is always a learning experience.
I brought Scottie with me for a couple of days to see what's what and so he can get more immersed in Sports Optics as he has been learning a lot over the past couple of years but he is a camera guy first and foremost. While I was in meetings he was with tech guys for hours on end so he is all filled with optics knowledge and is excited about learning more about the Sports Optics side of the business.

In no particular order, here is what I have to say in addition to the SHOT Show Preview that contained intel on new product.....









* Nikon* has put a $50.00 instant rebate on their 
*Nikon Prostaff 7 8x42 #7537, Nikon Prostaff 7 10x42 - Black #7538 & Nikon Prostaff 7 10x42 - APG Camo Part#7539* 
So after the rebate the 8x42 is only $139.99 and the 10x42 Black is $149.99 or $169.99 for the Camo. There is no better deal at this price in the Nikon line up.

If you want something superior, for not much more money take a look at the new *Nikon Monarch 3 8x42 #7540 @ $229.95* & their *Nikon Monarch 3 10x42 #7541 @ $249.95
* 
The next new model in the Monarch series is their Monarch 5 ATB with "Performance Driven Technology" in 8x42 and 10x42. This is a slight step up in $$$ but a noticeable upgrade optically.









We had a GREAT meeting with *Steiner* The more of their optics I see the more impressed I am with what they are doing.

They are showing a new line of Predator Xtreme riflescopes, These will be available in late Spring and they are offering these in:
#5001 2.5X-10X-42mm S-1 Ret @ $799.99
#5002 3X-12X-56mm S-1 Ret @ $899.99
#5003 4X-16X-50mm S-1 Ret @ $999.99
(Their S1 reticle is a BDC style reticle)
* C.A.T. (color adjusted transmission) Game Sensing lens coatings
* High grade optics
* S-1 Ballistic Reticle
* Second Reticle Plane
* 1/4 MOA Adjustment
* Reset to Zero, interchange dial adjustment system
* Advanced windage & elevation adjustments
* Double internal spring tension system
* 3.5-4" eye relief
* Nitrogen filled, waterproof & fog proof with turret caps off
* -22*F - 140* F operating temperture range
* Precision gauged and hadn fitted assemblies
* Zero tolerance interface between zoom lenses and guide tube and zoom tube
* Solid stress free 1 piece outer tube

These scopes are all German optics, assembled here in the USA 
I think these scopes offer a lot for the money. Optics made in Germany and all for under $1000.00 each. IMO, they have been listening to what the shooter has been saying.

On an exciting note, we purchased their remaining inventory of their:
*Steiner Merlin 8x32 Binocular, #438* and are blowing these out @ *only $299.99*, reduced from $439.99. 
- Lightweight, compact, yet full featured. Because of the lighter weight, this binocular is ideally suited for longer walks or hikes. The performance is uncompromising and will equal many larger binoculars. 
*Weight*: 22 ozs. 
*Eye relief*: 16.5 mm 
*Field of view*: 336 feet @ 1,000 yards
*Dimensions*: (inches) 5.5Lx2.2Hx5.2W
*IP (Inter Pupil) Distance*: 57-73mm 
*Close focus*: 8.9 feet

If you mention this SHOT Show report when ordering your Steiner Merlin 8x32 Binocular, #438 we'll deduct an additional $30.00 bringing the cost down to *only $269.99*









*Leica* once again has sold us the contents of their booth so we should have at least one of everything to offer at demo prices. These, as always, will be in as new condition and offer you the opportunity to obtain a great Leica optic at a discounted price. 
Once the shipment arrives to us and we get it checked in we'll do a post of the inventory and the prices. If you cannot wait for that please feel free to contact either me or Neil and we'll check the packing slip and pull out what you want. Assuming someone hasn't already beat you to it. As an example, the *Leica CRF-1000 Rangefinder @ only $479.99*.

I had a chance to check out the new * Leica Trinovid 8x42 & Trinovid 10x42 *and I must say I was very impressed. The optics are everything I had anticipated they would be & they were light, compact and felt great in my hands. I think they have hit a home run with this product. For Leica $1449.00 for the 8x42 and $1499.00 for the 10x42 is throw back price to a long while ago. I understand that $1449.00/$1499.00 is far from your average entry level price of any optic, however, in the quality level of this binocular you will not see a similar glass priced under $2000.00










As we let you know in our SHOT Show Preview *Minox* announced a *Made In Germany BL Series* in both an *8x42* @ $489.99 & *10x42* @ $499.99. This is a totally Made in Germany binocular for under $500.00. When I went to check it out I was impressed, and would have been equally impressed @ $750.00. This is a limited run product that will be less than 1000 units so do not miss out on this chance. These will be available by mid-February. We are accepting pre-orders at this time and we will ship as soon as they arrive.

*Minox DTC 600 Trail Camera*
With the DTC 500, MINOX made its first steps in the trail camera market. The DTC 600 is the next step in the evolution of this category, further underlining MINOX USA's commitment to growing its presence within the hunting market. Compact and durable, the DTC 600 measures only 6 x 4.4 x 2.5 inches and weighs only 13 ounces. Its 8 megapixel sensor delivers high contrast and detailed images, and even allows for video recordings up to 30 seconds. The incredible infrared flash range extends up to 50 feet. Two key added features and technological advances are the black filter flash, making it completely invisible to game, and a sensitivity setting for the sensor, thus making sure that unimportant object (e.g. twigs and grasses) do not cause it to trigger the camera.
As with all MINOX DTC's, details such as date, time, temperature, and moon phase are documented along with the captured image. All images and videos are stored on an SD card and can be transferred to a computer or television via USB port. THE MINOX DTC 600 is protected by a robust and weatherproof body.
*Key Features*
 8 MP image resolution
 Black filter flash
 Powerful IR flash with range up to 50 feet
 Video recordings up to 30 seconds
 Very compact size
I thought this was a great item, and at only $249.99 worth putting in the whole of Minox's sales sheet information.

Minox has a few things in development that I think will be annouced later on in the year. These will be nice additions to their line-up. Always making quality products at very competative pricing is making Minox a company to keep an eye on.









As stated in our preview *Vortex* announced some new products for 2012:

They have revamped their Razor HD binoculars with two new models:
*Razor HD Binoculars*
8x42 @ $1,179.95
10x42 @ $1,199.95
They tell me they are:
Smaller, Lighter, Brighter and Stronger. They also got away from the open hinge design and went with compact center hinge, actually increasing finger room. I have to take their word for it as they did not have either to show at SHOT so I am thinking we'll be lucky to see these by late Summer or early Fall. Good thing we grabbed all their remaining inventory on their already proven 2011 version which, while our supply lasts, we'll give an *extra 10% off* on our remaining Vortex Razor HD Binocular inventory to those of you who mention this S.H.O.T. Show report:
*8x42 
10x42 
8.5x50 
10x50 
12x50 *

*There are also two new Talon HD Binoculars:*
10x32 @ $449.99
8x32 @ $439.99
These are expected this coming Summer and are better optics than their mid $400.00 price would suggest.

*The Diamondback line also expanded with two new models:*
10x32 @ $199.99
8x32 @ $189.99
For under $200.00 I think these will be go to products

*Lastly, in binoculars, are the two new Hurricane models, slotted for April/May delivery:*
10x50 @ $399.99
7x50 @ $389.99
I am not a fan of the 7x50 size, but for those of you who are I think you'll be pleased with this binocular

*There are a couple of new PST Riflescopes:* 
1-4x24 FFP (Capped Turrets) EBR-5 (MOA)@ $699.99
1-4x24 (Capped Turrets) TMCQ (MOA) @ $479.99

*A couple of new Viper HS LR 30mm Tube Scopes:*
6-24x50 FFP XLR (MOA) @ $899.99
4-16x50 FFP XLR(MOA) @ $849.99

One can only hope that these will be a better inventory situation than the delays we've seen with the current PST & HS-LR lines. They have been addressing these back order delays and it has improved. These new scopes are expected to begin to arrive in the Fall and I am sure that they'll be all over the factory to deliver on a steady basis. IMO, to be fair, when you make a scope of the quality of the PST & it is priced way below the competition, making demand high, it creates a delivery problem. Not that I am making excuses for Vortex as it is not my intention. I think the PST & HS-LR lines wound up being in much higher demand than expected and they are experiencing production back log. Let's see what 2012 brings. Those who have received these scopes only have great things to say about them so they have been worth the delay.

*Their entire Crossfire line of scopes has been revamped:*
6-18x44 AO V-Brite Illuminated (MOA) @ $269.99
6-18x44 AO Dead-Hold BDC (MOA) @ $219.99
6-18x44 AO V-Plex (MOA) @ $209.99
4-12x50 AO Dead-Hold BDC (MOA) @ $199.99
4-12x50 AO V-Plex (MOA) @ $189.99
4-12x40 AO Dead-Hold BDC (MOA) @ $189.99
4-12x40 AO V-Plex (MOA) @ $179.99
4-12x44 Dead-Hold BDC (MOA) @ $169.99
4-12x44 V-Plex (MOA) @ $159.99
3-9x50 V-Brite illuminated (MOA) @ $209.99
3-9x50 Dead-Hold BDC (MOA) @ $169.99
3-9x50 V-Plex (MOA) @ $159.99
3-9x40 V-Brite illuminated (MOA) @ $189.99
3-9x40 Dead-Hold BDC (MOA) @ $149.99
3-9x40 V-Plex (MOA) @ $139.99
2-7x32 Dead-Hold BDC (MOA) @ $129.99
2-7x32 V-Plex (MOA) @ $119.99
2-7x32 Rimfire V-Plex (MOA) @ $119.99

As with the Razor HD binoculars, these are not yet available, but were at the show to see. These look great and should be here before the Summer. We jumped on the remaining inventory of their current Crossfire scopes and while that supply lasts the prices are super low. Take a look and grab one before they are gone. 
Those of you who know us know we're big on locking up deals on quality products when they are closed out. These Crossfire scopes were closed out for the introduction of the 2012 line but are still the same good scope they've been and now being able to offer, for example, their *Crossfire 4-16x50 AO Mil-Dot Illuminated Matte Black (Part# CRF-650-AOHT) for only $119.99* which is a value not to be missed.

*In Red Dot Scopes*
Razor Red Dot (3 MOA) @ $479.99
Red Dot (6 MOA) @ $479.99
There are a full array of mounts to accompany these two new scopes

*Vortex has now entered into the world of rangefinders* with their new *Ranger 1000* with Horizontal Component Distance @ $379.99. I was very impressed with the clarity, speed of aquisition as well as design. 








Expected delivery will be this Summer. It's a 1000 rangefinder which, if you live in the world of reality, will range game to somewhere between 500 & 600 yards effectively. A shame an Elk does not wear some type of reflective hat to make that 1000 yard reading possible.

*In Spotting Scopes* they added a couple of new eyepieces for their Razor Series:
30x Wide Angle with Ranging Reticle in both MOA & MRAD @ $229.99










We announced a couple of weeks ago about the exciting addition of the Zeiss *Conquest Duralyt 1.2-5x36*, *Conquest Duralyt 2-8x42* & *Conquest Duralyt 3-12x50* Riflescopes in both standard and illuminated reticle.
I had some time to really check them out as I was not short for time and I must say I was impressed. Very well done fit and finish and optically stunning. I think these will be a very sought after scope.

I had a chance to see their new binoculars, *Zeiss Conquest HD 8x42 & Zeiss Conquest HD 10x42* which are a great improvement over their older version Conquest 8x40 & Conquest 10x40 without charging more than the Conquest 8x40 & Conquest 10x40 were in their 2011 price list before they closed them out. Nice to see improved optics without a raise in price. Maybe that will catch on throughout the industry. OK, it won't, but nice to hope.
These two binoculars are extremely bright, sharp to the edges and now Zeiss has a new warranty on their newly released products....
They still offer the lifetime parts and labor transferable 
warranty, however, now on all new release goods (These binoculars and their new Duralyt Riflescopes) the first 5 years is a no fault warranty. Moving forward as they release new products those new product lines will also have this new no fault protection.









We mentioned the new Swarovski Ballistic Turret in our SHOT Show Preview, but I had not seen at that point. As expected, very well tooled and everything I expected from a company as precise as Swarovski 
In order to obtain the Custom Ballistic Turret, you can order one by calling SWAROVSKI OPTIK'S Customer Service Department at 800-426-3089 and supplying them with all cartridge/load data.

*Click Here* to see the Video on the Custom Ballistic Turret.

Swarovski has announced a trade in program for their EL and SLC product thru 6/30/2012:
If you buy a new EL 42mm or 50mm Swarovision or a new SLC 8x42 HD or SLC 10x42 HD you can trade in your old EL 8.5x42, 10x42 EL or SLC 10x42 (Only the dark Green version with a serial #D7450 or more current).
The way this will work is you buy your new binocular from us and then contact Swarovski for an RA# and send your binocular in to them. Your binocular must be functional. They will allow:
$700.00 for a 10x42 SLC-neu
$850.00 for an 8.5x42 EL
$900.00 for a 10x42 EL
Swarovski will then send you a payment.
This is only offered to USA or Canada.
My advise, before you call us to order your new binocular (as I hate issues with product trade ins) is to call Swarovski @ 1-800-426-3089 and speak with someone in customer service to make sure your trade in binocular is eligible for the rebate. Always a great idea to check and confirm ahead of time, rather than to find out after you make the purchase that your binocular is too old to qualify.









Last year we became an authorized *Trijicon* dealer, and to be honest we have not done too much with their products. I cannot say why as they do make a great product, I guess we never really pursued it all that much.
I met with them to take a look at what was new and found a renewed excitement for their gear.
Their Tech rep went over a few items with Scottie and I which I think were great:
* *Trijicon TARS, Tactical Advanced Riflescopes*. The Trijicon TARS™ variable power riflescope is as rugged as the Trijicon ACOG®, but with the precise adjustability that long-range shooting demands. It is USA made and packed with features like a first focal plane reticle, reliable LED illumination with ten settings and locking external adjusters.
* *Battery 4x32 ACOG* The Trijicon ACOG has been around and very popular but if there was no light available where the scope was the illumination had no fuel. Now with the addition of the Battery 4x32 ACOG that situation has an answer.
* *Trijicon SRS*, Sealed Relex Sight. The Trijicon SRS is a highly engineered sealed reflex sight that eliminates the tube-effect typically associated with other sealed reflex style sights. The modern design incorporates a 28mm aperture that allows easier target acquisition. Its 1.75 MOA dot is small enough for precision and bright enough for speed. The SRS features an innovative solar cell assisted by a single AA battery.
* *Trijicon ACOG Crossbow Scope* The Trijicon ACOG Crossbow Scope is the first truly high performance optic designed specifically for crossbows. It utilizes the same platform as the legendary Trijicon ACOG® so it's tough, accurate and reliable too- thanks to Trijicon's battery-free dual-illumination system of fiber optics and tritium. At 5.89 ounces, it stands as the lightest weight magnified crossbow optics on the market.

I think we'll be a bigger force in Trijicon products in 2012 as they do deserve to get more attention from us. Their products are great quality, as such, the damand for Trijicon is very high, as demonstrated by the 8 to 12 weeks delivery time on most product So, in order to get these coveted and BATTLE TESTED products, you need to be somewhat patient when you place an order.









Of course what SHOT Show would be complete without stopping by the *SureFire Flashlight* booth and trying not to get blinded by some fool that does not realize that if you turn on a SureFire Flashlight not aimed either up at the ceiling or straight at the floor you'll wind up blinding someone in the booth temporarily & this year was no different Thankfully it lasts only a little while of those spots in the vision everytime you blink. Anyway, their new *SureFire Fury* is the flashlight of all flashlights. It is a 15-500 lumens unit that is only 5.4" long and weights a mere 5.7 ounces with batteries. This is the unit to always have with you. At $155.00 it's somewhat pricey for a flashlight, but not pricey in the world of SureFire Flashlights. With a range of just a glow @ 15 lumens to 500 lumens which is bright enough to see when aimed at a light this unit is fantastic.









*Bushnell* makes more products than anyone can keep track of, and to be perfectly honest I have never taken the time to really stay on top of it all. Their line is more a mass merchant, it sells because people buy it, line and we have never been a big Bushnell dealership. Maybe it's because they are so big that we'll always be a small fish in a huge ocean and because of that we'll never be able to offer the type of customer service we can with the lines we are strongly behind. Yes, a company like Nikon is a huge company but since we are one of the largest independantly owned Nikon camera dealers in the USA we are overall a big dealer for them and can give the type of customer service you deserve and we offer.
Getting back to Bushnell...I spent some time with my rep and a rep from Night Optics USA which is now owned by Bushnell.
Way cool products. The few that he highlighted for me and was excited about were:
* *PVS-14 Gen 3 Standard 1x Night Vision Monocular* - The highly versatile NO/PVS-14 system can be used as a hand-held or hands-free single eye goggle, or as a night vision weapon system when coupled to a daytime close quarters battle sight. Each system ships with a fully adjustable Headmount Assembly and adaptor to allow right or left eye use.
* *D-740 Gen 3AG Autogated 4x Night Vision Scope* - The 4x, D-740 night vision weapon scope combines years of experience with the latest technological developments. The rugged design utilizes space-age materials to reduce weight and improve recoil resistance.
Standard features include a waterproof, purge-capable housing; Mil-Dot illuminated Red-on-Green or Amber-on-Green reticle; high-grade multi-coated Optics; manual gain control; and a quick-release, throwlever mount. With guaranteed zero retention on medium caliber weapons (including .308 caliber), these are the systems of choice for Military and Law Enforcement professionals.
* *Products list page* - Their stuff was so cool that I can spend the day itemizing what they offer, so click here which links to their products page to check out what they offer.









I had what I'd like to think was a productive meeting @ *Kowa*. The issue I have with Kowa is not the quality of their products, as quite frankly IMO they are an the best kept secret in optics which is my issue. They do not advertise their products therefore nobody knows who they are. They are huge in England. Big in the Birding community and those in the know recognize their TSN-883 Spotting Scope as one of the finest spotting scopes available, however, the lack of marketing on Kowa's part makes a great product harder to put into peoples hands.
We were able to work out a deal for members of the Camera Land family on the already super deal we've been giving. If you order a Kowa TSN 602 60mm Straight Camo Spotting Scope Kit, which is on our site reduced to $699.99 from $1000.00, and mention this SHOT Show report we will give an additional $100.00 discount. That's right, you can get the *Kowa TSN 602 60mm Straight Camo Spotting Scope Kit* for *only $599.99*. Our way of helping Kowa get more known.
We are working together to bring some specials to you to get more of their products into the hands of the users so stay tuned.

Again, SHOT Show proved to be a very enlightening week. If we can answer anything for you please feel free to give a call. As soon as we receive new products in, as well as demo products, we'll let you know. Thanks for taking the time to read this & as always thanks for all the support we receive.


----------

